

Ask HN: I have money, What should I invest it in?  - topraman

Just curious to know success stories are out there of folks that invested in businesses that took off. And any advice they are willing to give? It could by any time of investment such as real estate, stocks, coin laundry, etc... Assume someone had about 30k to start
======
temuze
Unless you have a good insight, you're probably not going to beat the market.
I'm a big fan of Betterment:
[https://www.betterment.com/](https://www.betterment.com/)

Make a financial goal, and Betterment will tell you the possible outcomes if
you put X% in stocks and 100-X% in bonds. You select a risk level you feel
comfortable with and it'll handle the rest for you. It's also like a bank
account - you can deposit and withdraw at any time.

As the Wu-Tang Clan said, you need to diversify your bonds:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_rDtmT246s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_rDtmT246s)

~~~
topraman
Hahaha thanks for the site, and thank you Wu-Tang Financials

------
TomGullen
The worst thing you can do with your money is make a mistake with it. So make
sure you don't rush into anything without fully understanding what you're
getting into.

------
sauravt
You can just give it to me.

